# Bars/Stem for under $100



## Earl Scheib (Mar 11, 2009)

Any suggestion for bars and stem that are light and cheap? I like the compact type with a short drop if that helps.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

bar = FSA Wing Pro Compact Alloy Handlebar: Actual Weight: 256.0g $69.99 
stem = Oval Concepts R700 Stem: Actual Weight: 144.0g $79.99


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

tsutaoka said:


> bar = FSA Wing Pro Compact Alloy Handlebar: Actual Weight: 256.0g $69.99
> stem = Oval Concepts R700 Stem: Actual Weight: 144.0g $79.99


Is that the new math they are teaching in school.

Here are two great products for the price.. There are other options I'm sure..

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=12802&category=2964

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=12253&category=2786


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=22172&category=885

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=28100&category=864


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I've had great luck with Performance Bike's house brand "Sette" products.
I have a Road Bar and Seat post. I like.
Cost-effective, strong and light. Some are not into it because of the lack of bling.


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

*got any friends?*

If you are new to cycling, perhaps you do not have any buddies that have been cycling a really long time...this would be a shame...it is too bad that cycling works this way.

As you age in the sport you will come to know lots of guys that have cycled for many years and over those years we tend to accumulate lots of decent stems in search of various things (better fit, better feel, etc.) Anyway, these types of guys can be really helpful in that they will often sell you a nice stem in the size you want for far less than MSRP (or loan you a few so you can play around with your bike fit).

I say it is a shame because new cyclists tend to want stuff like this, but have tight budgets (and sometimes lack the info necessary to select the correct size/fit with their one shot at buying a stem), older cyclists have all this stuff laying around from when they failed to buy the correct part for their needs.

I suggest you look around for one of these guys...chances are you will get a lot higher quality stuff for that budget...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Syntace F99 Stem $75 avg 100g

KCNC Scandium bars $100 avg 215g


----------



## pjoien (Dec 24, 2008)

ITM stuff from ebay. Got my bars (millenium) 218g for 15 shipped. Similar deals exist on stems, not quite as good


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

*ebay is your friend*

I purchased my ritchey WCS ba on ebay used 2 years ago for $18 shipped at the time seemed a lot of people were dumping nice al bars to upgrade to carbon. Token carbon stem new on ebay for 42 shipped.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

simonton said:


> I purchased my ritchey WCS ba on ebay used 2 years ago for $18 shipped at the time seemed a lot of people were dumping nice al bars to upgrade to carbon. Token carbon stem new on ebay for 42 shipped.


You can get some nicely priced stuff from the bay.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I got the FSA 0S-99 for like 69.99 on Ebay and it was 98 grams I believe mine was a 80cm


----------



## sscooterguy (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.velocarbon.com/index.html. They make some nice alloy components as well as bearings and carbon posts for decent prices. Apparently having a sale too.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

jlandry said:


> I've had great luck with Performance Bike's house brand "Sette" products.
> I have a Road Bar and Seat post. I like.
> Cost-effective, strong and light. Some are not into it because of the lack of bling.


Sette is PricePoint's house name.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

3T ARX Pro stem/3T Ergosum Pro Alloy Bar.

Bit over $100 but heard good things about them....


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

lalahsghost said:


> Sette is PricePoint's house name.


Good call. Thanx.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I really like RaceFace's road stuff - I have the Cadence bars/stem and the Revolution seatpost. 

http://www.bikeman.com/SM6655.html?...utm_medium=GoogleBase&utm_campaign=GoogleBase
Stem, 165g, $25

http://www.bikeman.com/HB6662.html?...utm_medium=GoogleBase&utm_campaign=GoogleBase
Bars, 240g (some stores say 290), $26


----------



## Technik (Jul 8, 2008)

if your asking for both i cant help, search ebay. however, the fsa OS-99 stem is 98g's. sub 100 FTW


----------



## Technik (Jul 8, 2008)

my riding buddy swears by his salsa poco's. i found some real nice ritchey wcs bars on the bay for 89.99, you guys think i should jump on them? better than the poco's? 235 for the 44 WCS versus the poco's 26cm at 220. im still looking for the real weight for each additional cm


----------

